# Help with Maui and Kauai exchanges [split from old thread]



## Egret1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Okay, I have no reason to be timeshare "snobby".*



travelguy said:


> FWIW - We just stayed on Maui for two weeks at Maui Hill and loved it!  I'll say that we are timeshare snobs and usually turn down any exchange that isn't HGVC, MVC, 4S, HVC or Westin.
> 
> BUT ... the newly renovated units (granite counter tops, flat-screens, etc.) at Maui hill were nice enough, big, laid back, on beautiful grounds, had a great staff and a great view of the ocean!  We walked down to the ocean through the ocean-front park every morning and had champagne at the ocean every sunset.  We spent the days driving to different beaches so true ocean-front wasn't a deal breaker for us.  And did I mention that it was MUCH more laid back than the ocean front resorts????
> 
> This resort was truly off the radar for us but we have added it to our exclusive "snobby" list of acceptable timeshares!



We've never stayed in a HGVC, MVC, 4S, VC or Westin timeshare, though that will change soon since we bought our first Marriott on Hilton Head.

However, being East Coasters, we've never been to Hawaii and we're looking at visiting for two weeks next year to celebrate our 30th anniversary.  Naturally, we want to make the best decision for us since this could be our only trip to Hawaii (so many places to see, so little time).

This morning I saw availability for Ka'anapali Beach Club  and I just put a hold on Maui Lea at Maui Hill.  Both Gold Crown and good reviews, in different areas of Maui (I need to get to the library to get some of those "Revealed" books).  My first inclination is the Westin, mainly because it's a Westin (I just want a taste of the big names).  However, it sounds like Maui Lea is a great choice.  We are definitely part of the "laid back" crowd.

We don't care about on-site activities.  We like active, as well as relaxing.  We're just looking for a 1BR and both of these availabilities are 1BRs.  

Naturally, we just want to make the best decision we can to get the best accommodations in the best area that we can.  

So, should I get over the Beach Club just because it's a Westin and choose Maui Lea because we'd really be happier there?   I'll just have to do some research on the locations, unless someone wants to share any pros or cons for staying in one area over the other.

Thanks for any input or opinions.  

I will address my Kauaii locations/resorts in another thread, Pono Kai in Kapaa or Shearwater in Princeville (oceanfront sounds nice).


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2012)

The Ka'anapali  Beach Club is not affiliated with Westin - http://www.raintreevacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/united-states/maui/kaanapali-beach-club/

The Westins are:  Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas and Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - the Marriotts and Westins are difficult trades.

The Maui Lea at Maui Hill is not in the same ballpark with the Westins or Marriotts or the Ka'anapali Beach Club.  Also - I don't believe it is on the beach.  That's a deal killer for me.

Kauai:  Princeville is beautiful - it's also at the far north end of the island which means everything is a long drive.  It also gets the most rain on the island - we like to stay mid-island where it's drier, and centrally, located.










hawaiigaga.com





hawaiigaga.com


----------



## daventrina (Mar 23, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> The Ka'anapali  Beach Club is not affiliated with Westin...


The Ka'anapali  Beach Club is Diamond.



DeniseM said:


> The Maui Lea at Maui Hill is not in the same ballpark with the Westins or Marriotts or the Ka'anapali Beach Club.  Also - I don't believe it is on the beach.  That's a deal killer for me.


This is all true and it is not on the beach which also makes it not a good choice for us. However, we have stayed there three times before moving up to the West side ocean front resort and for what the exchange cost us ... is was still a nice stay. We did always have a nice view of the ocean from the Lanai and ocean view dining from there every night (i'll have to fins a photo). It makes a nice location for discovering the island as most island destinations are close by (unlike what can become a traffic jam getting back to Lahaina in the afternoon).

The beach can be like a lake in the AM:



1Image27 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Nice, now I don't have to be hung up on a property because of the Westin affiliation.*



DeniseM said:


> The Ka'anapali  Beach Club is not affiliated with Westin - http://www.raintreevacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/united-states/maui/kaanapali-beach-club/
> 
> The Westins are:  Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas and Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - the Marriotts and Westins are difficult trades.
> 
> ...




I saw that it was a Diamond resort when I checked the website.    So much info that I get really confused.  

As far as Kauai, maybe I should do two weeks on Kauai; one week in each area. 

We'll probably never make it to Hawaii in this lifetime.  Too much indecision.  It was so much easier when a particular exchange determined where we were going for vacation.  It's just been recently that I've been picking places to go.  It requires much more decision-making.  

Thank you, Denise, for your input.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Not used to the high end timeshares...and you don't miss what you never had..right?*



daventrina said:


> The Ka'anapali  Beach Club is Diamond.
> 
> 
> This is all true and it is not on the beach which also makes it not a good choice for us. However, we have stayed there three times before moving up to the West side ocean front resort and for what the exchange cost us ... is was still a nice stay. We did always have a nice view of the ocean from the Lanai and ocean view dining from there every night (i'll have to fins a photo). It makes a nice location for discovering the island as most island destinations are close by (unlike what can become a traffic jam getting back to Lahaina in the afternoon).
> ...



Possibly we wouldn't even like it since KBC is a mega resort.  We're more of the quiet, laid back type.  Although being on the beach and seeing the ocean from the unit would be awesome.   

Hey, maybe two weeks on Maui; one week in each location.  

Oh, yeah; that's what I just said about Kauai.


----------



## tombo (Mar 23, 2012)

Do a week in Maui and a week in Kaui. You will have spent 2 weeks on my 2 favorite Hawaiian islands. I personally like Kaui best, but Maui is a very close second.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thank you, Tombo!*



tombo said:


> Do a week in Maui and a week in Kaui. You will have spent 2 weeks on my 2 favorite Hawaiian islands. I personally like Kaui best, but Maui is a very close second.



Finally, someone stood up to the plate and made the decision for me.  Obviously, not every one is willing to do that for you.  

Should I research threads to try to determine your choices of what part of these islands that I should try to stay at and which resorts would best fit my personal tastes?   Or..............maybe you can take all the pressure off me and share.  You have been more than generous already................but pretty please.  Will, ya?

Seriously, your input has been very helpful to me in the past.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 24, 2012)

We loved Westin in Pronceville. Very elegant and relaxing. Not on a beach.
Liz


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 24, 2012)

pvbenny1 said:


> Trying to trade and or rent a timeshare for my daughter's honeymoon in Sept 2012. Any suggestions for a really nice place in one of these two islands? Looking at a Marriott on II, but no luck as of yet.
> Thanks,
> Benny



Sept is low season for almost everywhere so my recommendation is to rent an OF studio at the Maui Marriott for two weeks. They will love the amenties at this great resort and the close proximity to so much shopping, night life and eateries.

At that time of year you could probably find something for $1200 or so per week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 24, 2012)

The unit we have at Maui Lea at Maui Hill is nice, but our unit doesn't have a flatscreen or new kitchen cabinets, and the refrigerator is an old almond one (OLD).  The rest of the appliances are white.  The rest is in good condition, and our lanai is large.  We are not in the unit assigned to us (which is good because Mom can barely get up the few stairs we have, and that climb would do her in).  She is not the spry person she was 5-6 years ago, when we stayed at Maui Lea last time.  

We have an overlap of weeks and don't actually spend the night at Maui Lea until tomorrow.  So sorry we will leave our Hono Koa resort.  Love it here.   Have it again for 3/9 next year and bought a Sands of Kahana to keep ourselves from having to exchange again.  It was tough this time.  We are here for 18 days.  

On 3/28, we are back at Hono Koa for a second full heavenly week.


----------



## tombo (Mar 24, 2012)

There are several TUGGERS with ocean front units at Kaui Beach Villas that they might rent you for a reasonable price, or you could find one for rent from an owner on one of the web sites. Kauai Beach Villas ocean front is great. It is in the middle of the Island, so a short drive north to princeville and a short drive south to poipu and polihale. The ocean front units are on an uncrowded beach with fantastic views. Everyone has their own favs, KBV is mine on Kaui. The Marriott is a mega resort with lots of people. If you like the mega resorts this might be your best choice on Kauai. If you choose KBV OCEANFRONT I feel sure you will love it. The KBV pool is pitifull but you can use the 2 really nice pools at the resort next door. One has a waterfall and the other is a snad bottomed pool. There is a sidewalk and a very short walk from an ocean fron room at KBV to the pools next door. At KBV you can walk the beach to the left for miles and see nobody, no resorts, nothing but the beach and ocean on one side with a golf course on the other side. We often walked a few hundred yards up the beach to the left and had it all to ourselves. Not many places on a Hawaiian island that is still possible.

On Maui I have only stayed at the Westin Maui and at the Hyatt Regency Maui. Both are very plush mega resorts. I liked both of these resorts, but as I have gotten older I lean towards smaller resorts. I no longer like the huge crowds by the pool and on the beach. The mega resorts have the fantastic sculptured pools, numerous dining options, lounges, many activities, concierge, etc, etc, etc. That part is great, but you are constantly part of a huge group whether you are swimming, dining, or just waiting for the elevator. I do not know personally of a smaller more intimate resort on Maui, so if I went back i would again stay at one of these (probably the Westin).

If you stay at one of the mega resorts on Maui and a smaller resort like KBV on Kaui you could have a chance to experience both a plush mega resort and a smaller more intimate resort on the 2 best islands in Hawaii. JMHO.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 24, 2012)

Also check point at poipu, there's a thread about oceanfront unit at point at poipu and one nice tugger posted pics of view which were great!


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 24, 2012)

We are a Marriott family (leaving for vacation on Friday and staying at three Marriott properties during our trip.) But, last year we stayed at the Westin at Kaanapali and it was one of the nicest resorts where we have stayed.  This year we pulled a Marriott Maui Ocean Club ocean front view, and we a little disappointed.  That is how much we liked the Westin.

On Kauai we stay at the Waiohai and Hanalei Bay Resorts, where we own at both.  We like the Waiohai because it is one of the few timeshare resorts on Kauai that you can walk out your door and have direct access to a great beach. No hike, no street crossings, just step off the grass and onto the beach.  But it is a smaller resort with lots of families and does not have 'resort' feel. No real restaurant or spa, etc.  We like that but everyone else is different. Hanalei Bay is on the other end of the island and you would be very hard pressed to find a nicer view of the north shore as it sits on the hill up above/overlooking Hanalei Bay. Even after multiple stays there the view always takes me by surprise when I see it again. Its pool area has been voted one of the best pools in the US by Fodor (and that was before the just completed renovation.) But, depending on when you are going, this resort is undergoing some renovations and repairs. They had a large fire last year that burned the restaurant and damaged the receiving area.  They are currently getting ready to rebuild those areas and so there will be ongoing construction for a while.  They are also getting ready to begin a refurbishment project in all of the units. Once these things are done it will be one the nicest, if not the nicest, resort on the North Shore.  Until then, for a first trip, it might not be the best place to stay. For the nicest 'resort' I agree that Marriott Kauai Beach is a great place. It is big, luxurious, and beautiful. It is a place where you would feel special and be pampered for this occasion.

I would recommend doing your research and find the place that best fits what you are looking for and then go there.  If you can't get a trade, then rent there.  30 years of marriage is great accomplishment and is something worth celebrating in style even if you have to splurge to do it. IMHO


----------



## daventrina (Mar 24, 2012)

jlr10 said:


> We are a Marriott family (leaving for vacation on Friday and staying at three Marriott properties during our trip.) But, last year we stayed at the Westin at Kaanapali and it was one of the nicest resorts where we have stayed.  This year we pulled a Marriott Maui Ocean Club ocean front view, and we a little disappointed. ...


We used to own at the Maui Ocean Club and agree that the Westin is probably the best timeshare in the Islands. We've stayed there three times and believe that you will enjoy it. It does have one advantage (unless you want to dive in front of the resort); it's on south Ka'anapali Beach.



jlr10 said:


> 30 years of marriage is great accomplishment and is something worth celebrating in style even if you have to splurge to do it. IMHO


That's for sure. For 30, we bypassed Hawaii and booked a two week veranda Caribbean cruise on Princess and surprised Trina with a vow renewal ceremony. If you can't exchange into something you really like, renting at least some time at the beginning or end of the trip would certainly be worth considering.



Egret1986 said:


> Possibly we wouldn't even like it since KBC is a mega resort.  We're more of the quiet, laid back type.  Although being on the beach and seeing the ocean from the unit would be awesome.
> 
> Hey, maybe two weeks on Maui; one week in each location.
> 
> Oh, yeah; that's what I just said about Kauai.


4 weeks get the most for your airfare  

That is one of the nice things about Maui Hill is that it is open and quiet. They have grills scattered around the resort, many with ocean view grilling. 



P8100318y by dntanderson, on Flickr

But, there is something about waking up to the ocean in your face at KBC  



P8121566y by dntanderson, on Flickr

Our worse resort was RAVC next to the Kona Coast Resort (which may be a good compromise of ocean front resort and quiet, open) a few years ago, but it was less than $40 a night and in Hawaii and that's what the computer could get us. Once you have other reservations to coordinate with and airline tickets you can't always be too picky.  We spent two nights at the Outrigger KBR just up the street ...



712 086 by dntanderson, on Flickr
because of the way the check in dates fell. Would have liked to spend he week there bit it was $200/night instead of $38.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 24, 2012)

I am posting this message from WKORV right now.  We have a nice oceanview unit in building 3.  It's pretty nice and my second time here, but it's not something that I need.   There are plenty of oceanfront condo experiences within 5 miles of this resort that are in my opinion great places to stay and a much better value.

I am looking to purchase a whole condo here.  Prices have come down nicely.  One that looks pretty good to me is Ka'anapali Shores.  If I were on my honeymoon, I would rather stay in Kaanapali Shore than the Westin.  It is much quieter, but still very nice.  I saw a great oceanview studio that has a better view of the ocean that the Westin unit I am in now.  

I would check out rentals at that resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2012)

The original poster was looking for a honeymoon in 2011 - but the current discussion is about a regular vacation.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out VRBO.  The best thing about renting a unit there is that you can pick out the exact unit you will get.  

This is the unit I would recommend for a honeymoon couple.  It is available in late September for $155/night and the view is far superior to any other timeshare resort you will get.  For a honeymoon, this is the experience I would want:

Kaanapali Shores

The lobby area and grounds are very nice.  The resort has 2 pools, a restaurant and sandy beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2012)

This isn't for a honeymoon 

I am going to separate the current discussion from the old thread - it's confusing.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Thank you for the heads up.*



yumdrey said:


> Also check point at poipu, there's a thread about oceanfront unit at point at poipu and one nice tugger posted pics of view which were great!



I'm not sure if these are the pics or not, but great pictures of two areas and potential resort considerations.  Really enjoyed all the pictures!

http://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/2012-Hawaii/21584837_KrwN3k#!i=1745104706&k=K8zK5RS


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 24, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> This isn't for a honeymoon
> 
> I am going to separate the current discussion from the old thread - it's confusing.



I'll say it is confusing.  

Where is the original thread.  Here was the original post:



> Originally Posted by pvbenny1
> Trying to trade and or rent a timeshare for my daughter's honeymoon in Sept 2012. Any suggestions for a really nice place in one of these two islands? Looking at a Marriott on II, but no luck as of yet.
> Thanks,
> Benny



I tried to help with some information on a honeymoon for pvbenny1's daughterfor Sept 2012.   Now, this has been turned into a general thread about exchanging to Maui and Kauai.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 24, 2012)

*I've never delved into why certain TUGGERS loved their oceanfront KBVs*



tombo said:


> There are several TUGGERS with ocean front units at Kaui Beach Villas that they might rent you for a reasonable price, or you could find one for rent from an owner on one of the web sites. Kauai Beach Villas ocean front is great. It is in the middle of the Island, so a short drive north to princeville and a short drive south to poipu and polihale. The ocean front units are on an uncrowded beach with fantastic views. Everyone has their own favs, KBV is mine on Kaui. The Marriott is a mega resort with lots of people. If you like the mega resorts this might be your best choice on Kauai. If you choose KBV OCEANFRONT I feel sure you will love it. The KBV pool is pitifull but you can use the 2 really nice pools at the resort next door. One has a waterfall and the other is a snad bottomed pool. There is a sidewalk and a very short walk from an ocean fron room at KBV to the pools next door. At KBV you can walk the beach to the left for miles and see nobody, no resorts, nothing but the beach and ocean on one side with a golf course on the other side. We often walked a few hundred yards up the beach to the left and had it all to ourselves. Not many places on a Hawaiian island that is still possible.
> 
> On Maui I have only stayed at the Westin Maui and at the Hyatt Regency Maui. Both are very plush mega resorts. I liked both of these resorts, but as I have gotten older I lean towards smaller resorts. I no longer like the huge crowds by the pool and on the beach. The mega resorts have the fantastic sculptured pools, numerous dining options, lounges, many activities, concierge, etc, etc, etc. That part is great, but you are constantly part of a huge group whether you are swimming, dining, or just waiting for the elevator. I do not know personally of a smaller more intimate resort on Maui, so if I went back i would again stay at one of these (probably the Westin).
> 
> If you stay at one of the mega resorts on Maui and a smaller resort like KBV on Kaui you could have a chance to experience both a plush mega resort and a smaller more intimate resort on the 2 best islands in Hawaii. JMHO.



Thank you for summing things up regarding the oceanfront KBV units.  We're not into mega resorts (I don't think).  After going on a Tradewinds cruise, we no longer have an interest to ever cruise on a large cruise liner again.  We like smaller, quieter resorts with not a whole lot of activity going on.  KBV sounds like a perfect spot on the island for exploring and the quiet beautiful beach out front sounds like my kinda place.  I know having an ocean view from the unit would add so much more to the vacation experience.  With no guarantees (and chances being slim to none) for an ocean view as an exchanger, the rental suggestion is a great idea.  It's good to toss things out there because things I don't consider (that are obvious), escape me sometimes.   

As I stated in the previous paragraph, "I don't think" we would like to be at a mega resort.  But we don't know that for sure.  Your suggestion to consider a mega resort on Maui and a smaller resort on Kauai is something for serious consideration.

I'm getting excited just thinking about the possibilities now that things have been narrowed down for me.  You have been instrumental in breaking through the indecision.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> I'll say it is confusing.
> 
> Where is the original thread.  Here was the original post:
> 
> ...



The original thread was from 2011 - and then it was brought out of mothballs when a new question was posted on Mar. 23rd, so it made more sense to split the threads - since they were 2 different discussions.  

When I split the thread, the original thread went back to it's original position in the queue - page 10 or 11, with the other Nov. posts.

I can move your posts to that thread if you wish, but you would be responding to a question that was posted in Nov.  Or I can delete your posts, or leave them right here - let me know.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Thank you for splitting the thread from the old one, but....*



DeniseM said:


> This isn't for a honeymoon



Denise, are you saying the "honeymoon's over."  

Any way, Tombo suggested that a KBV oceanfront may be the way to go and I'm thinking he's probably right.

Do you have any personal experience with this resort and these units?  

I was looking at planning this trip for April or May of 2013, but I've seen a lot of threads where folks have suggested September, and now I'm thinking maybe.

Although, I just looked at someone's pics (as recommended by Yumdrey) and saw the pics of all the whales.  Oh my gosh, how incredible.  Whale season wouldn't be happen'n in September.

I've got the two islands down now (Maui and Kauai).  I have the resort down on Kauai that I think would best fit our wants and needs.  Just got to determine the Maui resort and time frame.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a current thread, with a discussion about KBV and lots of pictures - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167000


----------



## tombo (Mar 24, 2012)

*More pictures*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137890

Trip Adviser has 134 pictures mainly of the resort and the beach in front of it and also some photos of the Island.

http://www.tripadvisor.in/ShowUserR...78-Kauai_Beach_Villas-Lihue_Kauai_Hawaii.html

This site has pictures of the resort and individual units with their decors and views. This site also has rentals available from owners (many of the units are individually owned and not timeshares). 

http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/

As others have mentioned you want buildings F, G,or H as they are the only oceanfront bldgs. You also only want 2 bed 2 bath units or 1 bed 2 bath units in those building as those are oceanfront. There are only 3 floors in each bldg, and the 3rd floor has the best view IMO. Prices start at $1200 a week for oceanfront 1 bed 2 bath units and $1440 for 2 bed 2 bath oceanfront. I have nothing to do with the rentals, just posting to be helpful.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 24, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> ... Any way, Tombo suggested that a KBV oceanfront may be the way to go and I'm thinking he's probably right.  ...


Aloha,
Several tuggers including us own ocean front units at KBV.  It is unusual for an exchanger to get an ocean front unit.  If ocean front is important (is to us), renting (or owning) is the only way to be sure to get an ocean front.  If you exchange into KBV, you should expect to be placed in a non ocean front room.  http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/krkauaibchvillas.html 
If you are willing to rent, consider all possibilities using www.vrbo.com and http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/kauaerials.html 
We've never stayed at http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/krkuhioshores.html  but we've dreamed of it.
Jack


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Yes, I gathered that from all the threads and posts.*



tombo said:


> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137890
> 
> Trip Adviser has 134 pictures mainly of the resort and the beach in front of it and also some photos of the Island.
> 
> ...




You are being extremely helpful and it is very much appreciated.



jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> Several tuggers including us own ocean front units at KBV.  It is unusual for an exchanger to get an ocean front unit.  If ocean front is important (is to us), renting (or owning) is the only way to be sure to get an ocean front.  If you exchange into KBV, you should expect to be placed in a non ocean front room.  http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/krkauaibchvillas.html
> If you are willing to rent, consider all possibilities using www.vrbo.com and http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/kauaerials.html
> We've never stayed at http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/krkuhioshores.html  but we've dreamed of it.
> Jack



Thank you, Jack.  I'm not opposed to renting when I have the guarantee of an oceanfront unit.  We've determined from all the pictures that we should skip the exchange in order to have an oceanfront unit to stay in.


----------



## johnfornal (Mar 29, 2012)

*Don't Give Up*

Hi,

You are in the right spot for true information about our experiences and worthwhile advice....

First realize Hawaii is at least five hours beyond the West Coast so its a very long flight all in one trip...and up to six hours time change....

I would say a full week on each island is enough time to start with but add 2 or 3 days in California if you can....even one day on each side of the flight...

Maui is more suburban, somewhat similar to some of the nicest areas of Florida but Kauai is different....it is about the same sized island with 20% of the people...it is really like stepping back in time...the Hawaiians consider it that way as well.

That means there is more respect shown for nature and the locals and their ways...the Aloha spirit means do unto others as you wish they would do for you....and they try very hard to keep that alive on Kauai.  Let someone in a traffic line and they know you are trying too.  Its very refreshing.

The 5 star Marriotts on both islands are great resorts as are the 5 star Westins or Hyatts but we enjoyed the Kaanapail Beach Club if you get an ocean view....a nice 4 star place....all others mentioned are quite a bit down the scale...

If you really like to adventure outside....hike, kayak, sail, snorkel or dive both islands have good choices but Kauai is more primative...people die on both islands...so be careful in your decisions...do your homework.  Get the Ultimate Guide book at the library its written by locals without sponership.

If you just want to stay at a great beach resort, play golf and eat out the Caribbean is much closer....Marriott's Frenchman's reef was spectacular... 

We will help you once you decide.

John


----------

